# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολ κ διπολισμος

## Kon_Metsi

Παιδια καλησπερα, ο πατερας μου πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη κ αλκοολισμο,χτες πηγαμε σε εφημερευων νοσοκομειο γιατι δεν πηγαινε αλλο η κατασταση και οι γιατροι που τον εξετασαν περα απο τα ψυχολογικα μας ειπαν οτι το προβλημα ειναι το αλκοολ.Μας εδωσαν δυο τηλ για το Κεθεα και ενα τηλ απο το ψυχιατρικο νοσοκομειο αθηνων που εχει κεντρο αποκαταστασης κατα του αλκοολ.
Οσο αφορα το Κεθεα εχει κανενας καμια εμπειρια?τι γινεται ακριβως?Πηγαινεις ας πουμε 3 φορες την εβδομαδα κ κανει ψυχοθερεπεια η' εισαι εγκλειστος για καποιο διαστημα?

----------


## Maria06

Δεν ξέρω. Αλλά κι εμένα η μαμά μου πίνει κάποιες φορές. Εσύ τι κάνεις όταν πίνει ο πατέρας σου;;

----------


## giorgos panou

> Παιδια καλησπερα, ο πατερας μου πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη κ αλκοολισμο,χτες πηγαμε σε εφημερευων νοσοκομειο γιατι δεν πηγαινε αλλο η κατασταση και οι γιατροι που τον εξετασαν περα απο τα ψυχολογικα μας ειπαν οτι το προβλημα ειναι το αλκοολ.Μας εδωσαν δυο τηλ για το Κεθεα και ενα τηλ απο το ψυχιατρικο νοσοκομειο αθηνων που εχει κεντρο αποκαταστασης κατα του αλκοολ.
> Οσο αφορα το Κεθεα εχει κανενας καμια εμπειρια?τι γινεται ακριβως?Πηγαινεις ας πουμε 3 φορες την εβδομαδα κ κανει ψυχοθερεπεια η' εισαι εγκλειστος για καποιο διαστημα?


 Σχετικα με το ΚΕΘΕΑ εχει και τα δυο, και κλειστο και ανοιχτο. Τα κλειστα ειναι αρκετα ,βρησκοντε σε δυαφορα μσημεια της Ελλαδας συνηθως σε επαρχια ,οπως το Νοστος, ειναι γυρο στους 9 μηνες αλλα εξαρτατε απο τον καθε εναν.Υπαρχει και ανοιχτο, δλδ πηγαινεις καθε μερα ,ειναι στην Αθηνα και πας απο το απογευμα ως αργα το βραδυ,λεγετε διαβαση, αλλα πρεπει να εχεις δικαιολογιαοτι εργαζεσαι για να σε παρουν.Οσο για το νοσοκομειο που ειπαν του πατερα σου μαλον θα του ειπαν το Αιγηνιτιο, και ειναι απο τις καλητερες κληνικεςσετετοια θεματα στην Ευρωπη! εχει πολυ καλουςγιατρους, εαν καταφερει και μπει εκει ,εχει παει ξαδελφος μου πριν αρκετα χρονιαβεβαια αλλα θυμαμαι οτι επειδη ειχε δικοτο γιατρο, φιλο τουοπου ασχολιοταν μαζι του ,θυμαμαι μας ελεγε αυτος ο γιατρος οτι ειχε εντυπωσιαστει μετο ποσο σωστο νοσοκομειο ειναι.
Το θεμα κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν ειναι που θα παει αλλα πωτες θα παει και πανω απο ολα με τι ηθικο θαπαει, ποσο θα το θελει δλδ! διοτις η συγκεκριμενη θεραπεια ειναι αρκετα προσωπικο θεμα η εξαρτηση .

----------

